# FINDING SPONSORS



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anyone know were i can find company's to sponsor my W8 , any thing from real estate to food , i need money to pay off the car , and willing to stick the stickers on the car


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: FINDING SPONSORS (VWPassatW8_UA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

